# Banding...is this normal?



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

We have a Nigerian dwarf buckling that we wethered via banded 7 weeks ago. He was just under 3 months old when we put the band on. We're pretty positive we got both testes in. We had expected the sack to fall off any day. Just tonight, we checked him, and it looked like the band along with the sack had fallen about an inch and was kinda hanging there. We scares us is that right above the band, there is a "new" 1 inch long raw flesh looking string holding it up. It was about a 1/4 inch wide. I coated it with bluecoat before we put them to bed tonight.

Is this normal? Is there anything else we should do? I guess i'm assuming it'll fall off shortly?

We wondered if we should tie it off near his belly with dental floss or something.

He wasn't in pain and didn't even seem to notice.

As usual, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I would cut it off. I have not had one go longer than two weeks! Are the bands really small? By that I mean you don't have bands for cattle or something?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

7 weeks is not too long for the dead tissue to just be hanging there. Bluekote was a good idea.
It wont be long now at all. He is just fine.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thomas' "sack" was hanging by a thread for about a day or two before it fell off and he seemed okay


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Well we're several days later, and it's been almost a week. It's made zero progress in falling off. Frankly, the band doesn't appear tight enough on there to constrict it anymore. We're having the same problem with another goat we wethered at the same time. The testicles have dropped down, the band is attached, but it doesn't seem "tight" enough to finish the job. It's hanging by what looks like a thick string.

Our bands are the small green ones, but we did keep them in the barn for a while so maybe they loosened up before we used them. We're at loss on what to do now. We're guessing the spermatic cord is what is holding it up, and on the one goat, when they dropped it still looked fleshy and not dead.

Should we tie it off higher with dental floss and then cut it? Take them to the vet? Both kids are sold and will be going to their new homes early next week, and we want to ensure they don't have problems.

Both goats are acting normal, but this seems to be taking way too long without any progress.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Without physically looking at them, it is hard to say. My suggestion would be to take them to the vet. Much better PR to have healthy wethers going to a new home.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

If they were really small at the time of banding, maybe the bands were a tad too large and did not complete the job.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

*Now with Picture*

Keep in mind these are two different goats banded at the same time. the bands just don't seem tight even though the testes appear dead.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I had that happen once. Sharpened scissors and some blood stop and then blue kote will take care of it. 

Its like the band got caught up in the dead tissue and didnt continue to constrict.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

*OK*

Would you cut them both at this point? Where would you cut, above or below the band on each? Should we tie it off with dental floss or anything. I'm worried about the loss of blood and it being live tissue. We certainly have blue kote and blood stop around. With how thick they are, i just don't want it to be painful or a bloody mess.

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can try tying it off. Do the smaller one first - yes cut above the band


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

OK, we'll try tying it off with dental floss kinda near their belly's and cutting it. At least tying if off should help with any blood loss. This is so strange, it seems we always have problems with things that are supposed to be easy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel for you! But know it has happened to me so its not only you


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

I wanted to post a final update. I love a happy ending and a complete story.

We took all our bucklings to the vet today to check out the castration. The goat in picture 2, she simply gave a tiny tug and it popped right off clean, just a tiny piece of skin holding it up! We felt silly, but were were relieved.

On the first goat (the nasty picture), she cut it off. Apparently, although were were POSITIVE we have both testicles below the band...we didn't. Regardless, she had it off in about 2 minutes, a stitch or two in, and he was fine. We got both testicles out and he's done!

The third one (not pictured) we banded a week ago. Everything is proper and he's doing great.

Thanks for the help and support!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not having the second one in the band was likely why you had difficulties but glad it all is now remedied and everyone is good


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

At least its all done now and they can head to their new homes!


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad you have a happy ending.


----------

